# Textfarbe ändern bei <select ... readonly>



## robotex (8. September 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ist es möglich, einem <select>-Element, welches disabled ist, eine andere Schriftfarbe zu verpassen? Wenn ja, wie?

Habe versucht das ganze wiefolgt zu machen:


```
<select disabled style="color: red;">
    <option value="1">1</option>
    <option value="2">2</option>
</select>

<select readonly style="color: red;">
    <option value="1">1</option>
    <option value="2">2</option>
</select>
```

Hier noch ein -> LINK <- zu einem Beispiel.

Bei readonly ist es kein Problem. Jedoch hält readonly den User nicht davon ab, die Auswahl der Selectbox zu ändern. Vielleicht kann man das ja auch anders lösen.

Irgend jemand eine Idee?


Vielen Dank und schönen Gruss,

Roberto


----------



## teppi (8. September 2004)

Also im Firefox ist es rot ..

/€ : mir würde höchstens einfallen, ein Fakebild zu nehmen ...


----------



## robotex (8. September 2004)

Das Problem ist, dass ich von der Firma her an den IE6 gebunden bin :-(. Bilder kommen leider auch nicht in Frage :-( Aber auf jeden Fall vielen dank für Deine Antwort!

Gruss,

Roberto


----------

